# My homade carpet mill build



## MR.E'S got a blue fawn (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my homemade carpet mill, Im about 80% done with it which isnt bad considering I got this far with it in one day. I build this using only materials I had laying around, so it cost me nothing. Just to be clear this is just a prototype Im building to get an idea of how these mills work and to get my puppy associated with the concept. In the future I plan on making a steel carpet mill but I guess this will work for now. Im posting pictures in the order of how I built it, so that the way I made it can be as clear as possible for anyone viewing, and sorry for the quaility of the pics, I had to take them from my ipad because my camera is now a chew toy lol.

*ROLLERS*(pvc tubes w/ rollerblade wheels for smooth rolling)








*FRAME*(2''x3'' wood for frame and legs)
























*LAYOUT*
























*AXLES FOR ROLLERS*(I drilled them together for perfect alignment)
























*PAINTED AND ASSEMBLED FRAME*
























( I used a piece of galvanized sheet metal over the wood to give it a slicker surface for the carpet to slide on.)

It still needs the support so I can tie the leash to, and the carpet, so Ill update the post once its done.


----------



## savage (Oct 20, 2012)

Im going to.build a carpet mill soon jus doing as much research as i can. I was wondering what size was that pvc pipe you used . How long was it ?
Do you have any more photos of your mill? Looks great so far:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

savage said:


> Im going to.build a carpet mill soon jus doing as much research as i can. I was wondering what size was that pvc pipe you used . How long was it ?
> Do you have any more photos of your mill? Looks great so far:thumbsup:


Just as an FYI, you can click on the OP's name, and select view profile and view the last time the person was active. I've not seen this person on in a while, so I'm not sure he'll even see your question. You may want to post on his personal profile or send him a PM to see if you get a better response. Best of luck to you in building your own mill. Can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## MR.E'S got a blue fawn (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't been on for a while but I go on here through my iPad app so i see all my posts before looking at others, so sorry for the late response. To answer your question I used 3 1/2" x 2' PVC and overall it's 2'x4' with a 15 degree slope so that my lazy pup actually walks when she gets on it lol. I'll try and get a some pics of it finished soon but if you have anymore questions pm me.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

If you lived around me I would be happy to give you some carpet. We have some rolled up in the garage from when we put wood floors down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for sharing this idea.


----------



## flareab (Oct 10, 2016)

Great idea.


----------

